# Custom mode on bambino plus



## Elis959 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi there,

I bought this coffee machine for my boyfriend. He loves Americano or anyway long coffe. We wanted to set up the machine to do a very long custom double shot but it fails.

I followed the instructions but the machine stops automatically after a bit and today when I used it again, I was ready to press 3 times the extended double shot but it didn't remember the settings and I had to set up again. Does anyone know what I could do?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Those kind of settings are to adjust the shot time/volume out coffee out. For example, you might want 36g out of 18g of coffee (that's your basic 2:1 double shot starting point). An americano or long black is a standard double shot with added water, not a larger shot volume. The latter would cause horribly overextracted coffee and I suspect the Bambino has a built-in limit to avoid this being set.

Unless there's an option to run hot water out of the steam wand, you'll need to pop the kettle on and add your water from there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Elis959 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought this coffee machine for my boyfriend. He loves Americano or anyway long coffe. We wanted to set up the machine to do a very long custom double shot but it fails.
> 
> I followed the instructions but the machine stops automatically after a bit and today when I used it again, I was ready to press 3 times the extended double shot but it didn't remember the settings and I had to set up again. Does anyone know what I could do?


 What are you trying to achieve with the custom double mode? A certain size or strength of drink? If so what volume ?

Fill a cup? Make an amerciano , If so its better to make a decent sized shot and dilute rather than make a huge shot that can fill a mug.

Re the comments on weight in and out 18g to make 36 possibly with if you using pre ground and a pressurised basket this may not be what you are aiming for and not why you bought the machine in the first place, as you wanted a simple plug and play operation.

Tasty shots can be more than 36g which is roughly about 1.5 oz ???


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> What are you trying to achieve with the custom double mode? A certain size or strength  of drink? If so what volume ?
> 
> Fill a cup? Make an amerciano , If so its better to make a decent sized shot and dilute rather than make a huge shot that can fill a mug.
> 
> ...


 Not sure I follow what you're picking up on. I was just explaining that the custom double mode is to make that kind of adjustment to the shot, not what @Elis959 described which I read as them trying to use the double shot mode to make an americano by just extending the shot time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> Not sure I follow what you're picking up on. I was just explaining that the custom double mode is to make that kind of adjustment to the shot, not what @Elis959 described which I read as them trying to use the double shot mode to make an americano by just extending the shot time.


 Apologies i see 1:2 ratio on every post and skim read, my bad.

Agree with your post, make a tasty shot, top up with kettle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> Not sure I follow what you're picking up on. I was just explaining that the custom double mode is to make that kind of adjustment to the shot, not what @Elis959 described which I read as them trying to use the double shot mode to make an americano by just extending the shot time.


 Apologies i see 1:2 ratio on every post and skim read, my bad.

Agree with your post, make a tasty shot, top up with kettle.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Apologies i see 1:2 ratio on every post and skim read, my bad.
> Agree with your post, make a tasty shot, top up with kettle.


Has the added benefit of not having to refill the tank as often.


----------



## TomAU (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi folks

Just to jump in on this topic, am I right in thinking that if I use custom mode (to programme my desired shot volume) then it will automatically save this setting for all future use?

For instance, say I manually programme to give 38ml of espresso. If the next time I want a coffee and I press on the one cup button, will it then deliver 38ml again...or revert to the standard preset amount of 30ml volume?

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Danz0r (May 29, 2020)

TomAU said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just to jump in on this topic, am I right in thinking that if I use custom mode (to programme my desired shot volume) then it will automatically save this setting for all future use?
> 
> ...


 There's two things you can do. Reprogram or use the manual mode.

Manual mode is done by holding the shot button down for pre-infusion, releasing to pull shot and then pressing button again to stop.

Reprogramming would allow you to change the shot buttons to your preferred settings as you suggest above, page 10 of the manual.

https://www.sageappliances.com/content/dam/breville/uk/assets/miscellaneous/instruction-manual/espresso/BES500-instruction-manual.pdf


----------



## Sgallian (Dec 20, 2021)

catpuccino said:


> Those kind of settings are to adjust the shot time/volume out coffee out. For example, you might want 36g out of 18g of coffee (that's your basic 2:1 double shot starting point). An americano or long black is a standard double shot with added water, not a larger shot volume. The latter would cause horribly overextracted coffee and I suspect the Bambino has a built-in limit to avoid this being set.
> 
> Unless there's an option to run hot water out of the steam wand, you'll need to pop the kettle on and add your water from there


 There is an option to run hot water : press button for milk texture + one shot


----------

